# CPT Vape Meet #3 - Random Prizes



## Marzuq

These are prizes awarded as raffles, random prizes and ECIGS SA donation prizes.

A big thank you to all vendors and members who participated in helping with drawing names from a hat and presenting awards


















@Marzuq

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Super photos
Great to see the faces behind all the names. I have met some of you at the previous vape meet but nice to see the new folk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> Super photos
> Great to see the faces behind all the names. I have met some of you at the previous vape meet but nice to see the new folk




Thanks @Silver 
i will thank my best lady for supporting my craze for wanting to be a back seat photographer and buying me this awesome nikon used to take the photos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Marzuq said:


> Thanks @Silver
> i will thank my best lady for supporting my craze for wanting to be a back seat photographer and buying me this awesome nikon used to take the photos



Is that you in the nike golf shirt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Is that you in the last pic @Marzuq ?
Cant see the name tag. 

If so, I see why they call you the bodyguard 
In a good way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

@Silver @Stroodlepuff 
I have edited the original post.

you got it right @Silver. The last pic it is. the fatty in the shorts and t-shirt

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> @Silver @Stroodlepuff
> I have edited the original post.
> 
> you got it right @Silver. The last pic it is. the fatty in the shorts and t-shirt



Aah, 

Far from fat. You look great!!

Adding firepower and strength to our Admin and Mod team


----------



## Humbolt

What an AWESOME vape meet! Was my first one and I will most definitely be attending future ones. Cant believe I won a whole lot of goodies!
Thanks to @Marzuq & Co for arranging such an awesome event, thanks to all the vendors as well for the prizes. I was super stoked with what I got. This iStick is an amazing little device, and the Aspire Nautilus Mini is absolutely out of this world. Thanks to @Cape vaping supplies and vape king.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rellik

Humbolt said:


> What an AWESOME vape meet! Was my first one and I will most definitely be attending future ones. Cant believe I won a whole lot of goodies!
> Thanks to @Marzuq & Co for arranging such an awesome event, thanks to all the vendors as well for the prizes. I was super stoked with what I got. This iStick is an amazing little device, and the Aspire Nautilus Mini is absolutely out of this world. Thanks to @Cape vaping supplies and vape king.


Wow. Yeah, you walked out there a heavy winner! Congrats and enjoy all the goodies

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> Aah,
> 
> Far from fat. You look great!!
> 
> Adding firepower and strength to our Admin and Mod team


LOL yeah count me in as the staff bouncer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rellik

OK, I tried NOT to be in EVERY photo.
Yoh @Marzuq , your arms look twice the size of mine  Need to get hold of the stuff u okes are Vaping...


----------



## Dubz

Marzuq said:


> @Silver @Stroodlepuff
> I have edited the original post.
> 
> you got it right @Silver. The last pic it is. the fatty in the shorts and t-shirt


I'm not going to mess with you @Marzuq


----------



## Marzuq

Rellik said:


> OK, I tried NOT to be in EVERY photo.
> Yoh @Marzuq , your arms look twice the size of mine  Need to get hold of the stuff u okes are Vaping...



I add a little bit of protein to every bottle of juice I vape 
And that's me at half my normal size lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD

This looked like a jol  Damm I wish I was there, next one for sure


----------



## TimJohnstone

Thanks for sharing wonderful events picture .. !


----------

